
iOS 14 anti-tracking features will cut 50% FB Audience Network ad revenue - subhro
https://www.macrumors.com/2020/08/26/facebook-ios-14-anti-tracking-ad-revenue-drop/
======
sdfhbdf
Already posted at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24284046](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24284046)

